# gaslow | lpg | thetford fridge not working



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi folks


Went out in the 'truck' this weekend, haven't been out in it for a few months (I know!)
Fridge works fine on battery and 240v, but would not light on gas.

We have a single tank gaslow system, and yes it has go gas in.

Hob & boiler work A.O.K


Anyone had any thoughts??


Wilse


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Any chance that the gas isolator valve for the fridge could have been accidentally turned off?


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

look at page 5 - of this link ( topic about dometic fridges & lpg autogas)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-40853-days0-orderasc-40.html

& read Clive Motts experience

could be a blocked jet ?


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

If our fridge has not been used on gas for a while it can take about 5 or 6 goes for it to run on gas. It is fine on gas if used regular.

Might be worth trying it a few more times.


Richard...


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

well after phoning around it seems that the most likely cause is a spiders web or beetle 8O is blocking the vent!

I thought of taking to the local thetford dealer and letting them have a look as they give 3 years warranty with their items, but after calling a couple of places, no-one seems to want to look at the problem under the warranty!

I'm going to give thetford a buzz and see what they say.

w


----------



## sys (Nov 25, 2005)

I use Gaslow and if my fridge is unlit for more than 2-3 weekks it too will not start. Just keep trying it may take 10 or more attempts but should eventually stay alight. I now light up once a week and it always starts first time. The symptoms are Gas has lit but ignighter pops continually and eventually all shuts down. When working correctly Fridge lights 2nd or third pop thenn just pops occasionally untill it settles down.

Thetford manual fridge in Hymer van 16 months old

Hope this helps.

ps it only seems to be the Dometic that suffer on Autogas.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

sys said:


> I use Gaslow and if my fridge is unlit for more than 2-3 weekks it too will not start. Just keep trying it may take 10 or more attempts but should eventually stay alight. I now light up once a week and it always starts first time. The symptoms are Gas has lit but ignighter pops continually and eventually all shuts down. When working correctly Fridge lights 2nd or third pop thenn just pops occasionally untill it settles down.
> 
> Thetford manual fridge in Hymer van 16 months old
> 
> ...


sys

Have you got dometic fridge in your hymer van then?

Ours is a digital thetford jobbie?

I'll try your suggestion though.

cheers

w


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Ours is a digital thetford jobbie and like I said before it can take a good few tries on gas before it will stay on if it has not been used on gas for a bit. 


I make sure the gas it ok by running the hob on a low setting for a few minutes as I think air in the system is the problem. 


It might be worth while trying it with a propane bottle if you have one or borrow one just to rule that out. 

Worth a few more goes, before you start taking it apart. 


Rich...


----------



## sys (Nov 25, 2005)

No mine is a Thetford digital as yours. The reason I know about Dometic is I have a friend with one who had trouble and was told by Dometic that they are not suitable for Autogas. Thetford are not known for this problem!!


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Fridge now fixed.

The thermocouple was too far away from the burner assembly, 4mm is meant to be the average distance, ours was nearly 8mm for some reason!

If anyone else has a similar problem, the burner assembly is in the area marked, it's quite a simple job to clear/clean the burner as it's inside the galvanised box.



W


----------

